# Trash trove



## Mike1950

Bought a chunk of land last month. Price kept coming down. These people had owned it for 20 years. Pigs would be an understatement. Think of the show hoarders. Long story short, we ended up with it. Every other weekend checking game cams. Son had 4 set out. We decided to buy 2. Him and I sorta competing. Up to this weekend he was only one with cameras. So far he had gotten lots of deer rabbits and the bobcat. This time a western 3 point or eastern 8 point, coyote, and a close up owl. I will add mine later.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony

Is it close to your property Mike?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

Any good lumber on that new chunk of land? Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> Is it close to your property Mike?


Almost in middle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Nature Man said:


> Any good lumber on that new chunk of land? Chuck


Decent larch, fir, western cedar, balsam fir, lodgepole pine, a few spruce and birch.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

My first camera just had deer and rabbits. But second yowzers. Last pic is ?? Maybe wolf.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Wildthings

Target rich environment!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

The lion was 20 minutes behind the yote. This camera is easy stone throw to where our power pole is.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Not a canary in sight... but there sure is a puddy tat!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Not a canary in sight... but there sure is a puddy tat!


you cannot really see it but the turkey has one poult off to right. I agree- predator rich environment. probably hard on turkey
Son's best camera has a lot of dear and a lot of snowshoe rabbits.


----------



## SENC

Like a dadgum interstate running through there!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> Like a dadgum interstate running through there!


Son's camera is 100 yds away. he has bobcat Coyote and a bunch of deer and LOTS of rabbits. and a big owl that just slid by camera
my other camera 200 yds down the trail had lots whitetail and one Mule deer. but no predators.


----------



## SENC

Chief predator...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> Chief predator...
> View attachment 229481


We can hope. That elk looked delicious...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## JerseyHighlander

That's a big, healthy looking kitty. You may want to invest in a couple of those hats with the big set of eyes on the back of the head. Or a couple good Afghan Hounds.
The deer look nice and robust too.


----------



## SENC

Mike1950 said:


> We can hope. That elk looked delicious...


You know how it works, though: interstate traffic in the off-season then they all disappear when the season opens!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## DLJeffs

That poor critter in the shot after the turkey must have got his tail caught under a rocking chair. Looks kind of skunky but no white stripe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN

@Mike1950 What you think might be a wolf looks more like a gray fox to me. That location would be a terrible spot to keep any chickens out since a fox will kill every one that moves. I was even surprised you game camera caught a turkey seeing all the predators around. Has CWD affected the elk in your area by chance?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

DLJeffs said:


> That poor critter in the shot after the turkey must have got his tail caught under a rocking chair. Looks kind of skunky but no white stripe.


it is a skunk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Karl_TN said:


> @Mike1950 What you think might be a wolf looks more like a gray fox to me. That location would be a terrible spot to keep any chickens out since a fox will kill every one that moves. I was even surprised you game camera caught a turkey seeing all the predators around. Has CWD affected the elk in your area by chance?


we really do not have foxes. we are going to up resolution to get better night pictures. No CWD that I know of but wolves and cougars have definitely taken their toll on herds in eastern washington.


----------



## Mike1950

Trash trove fresh pics. The top camera is too high so have great tree pic videos. Damitka....
The animal freeway was shut off for night pics.. grrrrrr.
But first pic is yote. Next are two running wolf's 20 seconds apart. A bobcat and a lion. All 80' from power pole. Sorta makes ya fell like you should be carrying more than 3" pocket knife

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## SENC

Very cool, Mike. Game cameras are great for realizing what is all around you that you just don't see. If we had underwater game cameras just off our beaches, I know we could get rid of the tourists. clogging them. Hmmm.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> Very cool, Mike. Game cameras are great for realizing what is all around you that you just don't see. If we had underwater game cameras just off our beaches, I know we could get rid of the tourists. clogging them. Hmmm.


I bet. These pics make you think about being armed .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

It is your property, why wouldn't you be armed anyway? Here in TN, there are just a couple things that can kill ya, but when walking, most Tennessean will be armed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

2feathers Creative Making said:


> It is your property, why wouldn't you be armed anyway? Here in TN, there are just a couple things that can kill ya, but when walking, most Tennessean will be armed.


I would probably be considered sorta well armed. We bought this place to have a private place to shoot and hunt. Grew up in woods, normally most everything in the woods is a lot more fearful of you than you should be of them. I think there are zero verified wolf killing humans in washington and like 5 or 6 cat kills in 150 years. In a bad winter they come down into my neighborhood in town. I would worry a lot more about the cats at home than those up north. They have lost their fear of humans. That said this is a big cat. saw his print in sand about 4" across.
In my state those wolves are sorta off limits, those that are not collared are probably chipped. 2 were shot near there early this year- both were found because they were chipped. Across border in Idaho you can get tags and shoot them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> Very cool, Mike. Game cameras are great for realizing what is all around you that you just don't see. If we had underwater game cameras just off our beaches, I know we could get rid of the tourists. clogging them. Hmmm.


amazing what is out there. I am sure it would be scarey to have cameras in the water. The cameras give you 24/7 . We got lots of turkeys this time with poults and a couple deer.. But not one rabbit but son's camera- probably 75 yds away has no predators lots of rabbits and deer. I would have never have guessed there would be that many snowshoe rabbits there, and not one grouse. Looks like great grouse ground.
Have another road by creek that son is putting camera on. curious as to how well it is traveled.


----------



## Gdurfey

Colorado voters passed a wolf reintroduction bill this last year. I think it is absolutely stupid as they were coming here anyway; migrating from Wyoming. I felt the wildlife folks just needed to start writing their rules, but no more money will be sent.

That is quite the zoo of critters. And from pictures I have seen around here, I agree, that is a big cat!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

Gdurfey said:


> Colorado voters passed a wolf reintroduction bill this last year. I think it is absolutely stupid as they were coming here anyway; migrating from Wyoming. I felt the wildlife folks just needed to start writing their rules, but no more money will be sent.
> 
> That is quite the zoo of critters. And from pictures I have seen around here, I agree, that is a big cat!!!


I agree, Idaho and Montana are solving problem, both have opened wolf hunting up. They have devastated the elk herds.


----------



## DLJeffs

That's cool. Obviously a well used game trail. Any idea what the attraction is? Water? Food? You mentioned wolf hunting. While on that float on the middle Fork of the Salmon, someone said in Idaho they could get tags to shoot 5 wolves per hunter!! I suppose very very few would even see 5 wolves but still that seems a little senseless and extreme.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

DLJeffs said:


> That's cool. Obviously a well used game trail. Any idea what the attraction is? Water? Food? You mentioned wolf hunting. While on that float on the middle Fork of the Salmon, someone said in Idaho they could get tags to shoot 5 wolves per hunter!! I suppose very very few would even see 5 wolves but still that seems a little senseless and extreme.


we disagree- as the wolf count has gone up the great elk herds of idaho have plummeted. We brought the Grey wolf from canada- not the timber wolf that existed before. Much bigger and more aggressive. There is a lot written about this. even in our quite liberal state the state is killing wolfs. The 2 illegal wolf kills and the state shot 2 others that were preying on cows.


----------



## Mike1950

not very often that an introduced species works out well. And this is no exception.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

DLJeffs said:


> That's cool. Obviously a well used game trail. Any idea what the attraction is? Water? Food? You mentioned wolf hunting. While on that float on the middle Fork of the Salmon, someone said in Idaho they could get tags to shoot 5 wolves per hunter!! I suppose very very few would even see 5 wolves but still that seems a little senseless and extreme.


we are at road end. huge timberland behind us. creek runs parallel to road- 600 ft away. My guess is just a path of least resistance between feeding grounds. Not much public ground. Most land there is owned by large timber companies or Companies Like Hancock insurance- or Global ?? a chinese company- grrrr. My guess is road by creek is just as well traveled.


----------



## DLJeffs

Mike1950 said:


> not very often that an introduced species works out well. And this is no exception.


For sure. When people and politicians try to play Mother Nature it usually does not work out well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Herb G.

@Mike1950 , those are some amazing pics. You got a fricking zoo there my friend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Funny how they're all going the same direction....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> Funny how they're all going the same direction....


We have a few yotes going other direction. But you are right. Nothing up that hill but wild ground. We have to go up Saturday. Will check both cameras and add two more to try to figure where they are going and where they get on road.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC

ripjack13 said:


> Funny how they're all going the same direction....


It's a one way road, you silly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson

Top this trail cam picture!, taken by a buddy down around Memphis....

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Mike1950

barry richardson said:


> Top this trail cam picture!, taken by a buddy down around Memphis....
> View attachment 230109


 I worked on a huge 35,000 sq. ft house . Owner was regular guy that had built a huge mega million biz but was still a regular guy. Back in 70s or 80s his BIL asked to borrow 100K. BIL wanted to tell him why but Al said I do not want to know. al gave him the money. BIL was the guy that hired the people to do the fake Bigfoot picture that this elvis one mimics. One of the best people I worked with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

we have to go up there Saturday. Meet with someone and check cameras. these cameras are addictive.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

Mike1950 said:


> I worked on a huge 35,000 sq. ft house . Owner was regular guy that had built a huge mega million biz but was still a regular guy. Back in 70s or 80s his BIL asked to borrow 100K. BIL wanted to tell him why but Al said I do not want to know. al gave him the money. BIL was the guy that hired the people to do the fake Bigfoot picture that this elvis one mimics. One of the best people I worked with.


Did the guy make his money back on the fake Bigfoot picture?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

barry richardson said:


> Did the guy make his money back on the fake Bigfoot picture?


BIL made plenty on fake video. Al did not find out truth until the world did. No he did not get his money back. He did not care, he was really helping his sister.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Someone elsewhere pointed out that last lion had lots of scars. Look at shoulder and ribcage. Previous pic less than 2 weeks earlier is unscathed. 
Must have been quite a battle or 2?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DLJeffs

First rule of fight club ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Here we go @ripjack13 , going otherway.otherwise. a big cow elk up on hill top.
A ton of deer and rabbits on son's camera. 1 bobcat.
Pics slowed way down in extreme heat. Weather has moderated and back to freeway level activity.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13

Mike1950 said:


> Here we go @ripjack13 , going otherway.otherwise. a big cow elk up on hill top.
> A ton of deer and rabbits on son's camera. 1 bobcat.
> Pics slowed way down in extreme heat. Weather has moderated and back to freeway level activity.
> 
> View attachment 231514
> 
> View attachment 231515


must be the return trip....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

been reading up on the cats. Male lion territory is 50-150 square miles- wow. 2 in same spot in 2 weeks. We have lots of bobcats in washington. also says we are one of 3 states with Lynx. Montana and Maine. Hard to believe they are not in Idaho panhandle. My guess is author of article does not have a map.. also I guess there are pictures of a Lynx and a wolf fighting. Both full grown, wolf got thrown on back and gutted. also Article about full grown lynx taking down a full grown mule deer. pretty bad A$$ cats if this is true.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Not blown up

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

Ps. Date is not right. Pics are last 7 days. Obviously we have not mastered the date part.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Mike1950 said:


> been reading up on the cats. Male lion territory is 50-150 square miles- wow. 2 in same spot in 2 weeks. We have lots of bobcats in washington. also says we are one of 3 states with Lynx. Montana and Maine. Hard to believe they are not in Idaho panhandle. My guess is author of article does not have a map.. also I guess there are pictures of a Lynx and a wolf fighting. Both full grown, wolf got thrown on back and gutted. also Article about full grown lynx taking down a full grown mule deer. pretty bad A$$ cats if this is true.


Make it 4; Colorado has reintroduced Lynx. Not sure when, maybe 15 years ago. Regular spotting of them in certain areas; mainly southwest part of the state in the San Juans.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

Gdurfey said:


> Make it 4; Colorado has reintroduced Lynx. Not sure when, maybe 15 years ago. Regular spotting of them in certain areas; mainly southwest part of the state in the San Juans.


My guess is they are in Idaho and Wyoming also. Our property is in the selkirk Mts. north Idaho is just to east. No way they are not in N. Idaho.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

NE Wa. N. Idaho and NW Mt. probably has some of the wildest non park or wilderness area in lower 48. My uncle operated skidder, loader and logging trucks in N. Idaho. The fed and state decided best people to report on Woodland Caribou would be loggers. They know the woods and are in the wildest spots. There was one basic flaw to their thinking. The loggers did see the caribou. and found sheds. Uncle told me the Caribou would dine on the lichen moss and other stuff exposed by logging. They got used to loggers presence fast. They reported them as asked. The feds and state would shut down logging operations once the the Caribou were reported. Now the loggers started not "seeing" caribou nor found any sheds. Government decided loggers had pretty much chased them back to Canada. My uncle- everyone had got better at burying sheds and seeing nothing.
Now we have the wolves, which if you read are great for the environment. In the deep snow wolves stay on top and caribou bog down, definitely not good for caribou recovery. Now in Canada, in the Caribou recovery area, wolves are fair game, in fact pursued. Canada was sending Caribou to us to strengthen our Selkirk herd. But since we will not keep wolves away from them no more caribou for us....

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Herb G.

Alaska has lynx too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Herb G. said:


> Alaska has lynx too.


Yep but they put Alaska in different category, the Lynx are not threatened species there.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC

Mike1950 said:


> Ps. Date is not right. Pics are last 7 days. Obviously we have not mastered the date part.


The centuries, they do run together, don't they?

(You knew I wouldn't let this pass!)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> The centuries, they do run together, don't they?
> 
> (You knew I wouldn't let this pass!)


GRRRRR

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Had another big cow elk and bobcats

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950

The yotes are much better hunters than we are. 
Leaf and large needle drop is way late this year. Visibility is poor at best.


----------



## Mike1950

Neighbor traps . Our state has outlawed leg traps so he uses live trap. Has video of bobcat in trap being harassed by a wolf. Pretty cool.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## JonathanH

Mike1950 said:


> Neighbor traps . Our state has outlawed leg traps so he uses live trap. Has video of bobcat in trap being harassed by a wolf. Pretty cool.


That's cool! Post it if you are able.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

I thought bears went to bed... sure have not here. Son go pictures of 3 different bears. One with 6 toes on one foot

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## T. Ben

Mmmmmmmm snow………

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Yep first snow. Larch still have needles but dropping fast. Yote sure is furry. He was 20 minutes ahead of me. And probably 100 ft away from me when pic was taken.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Gosh darn it - those pics almost make me want to move!


----------



## Mike1950

Got over 100 pics of this guy. Catching and playing with mice. Just took pic of computer. Been so long I have used real camera. Download pics are way to big.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Beautiful cat!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950

Poor mouse is thinking- I did not pay for amusement ride!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Awesome to be able to capture that with a trail cam.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Awesome to be able to capture that with a trail cam.


it is amazing- this spot- 100 ft from my trailer has more pictures of predators than 7 other cameras combined. other one down the road 300 ft is second. Road right there is a freeway for predators.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I had a few cat pics this year across creek from house. Had a adult cat with a young half grown cat following the first. Dad use to have guineas and would lose a few a year. Shot one cat about 10 from front porch. It’s was stalking the guineas in front yard and never seen dad. Had another got in chicken pen. You can guess what happened.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

I think this cat caught 3 mice- played with them -ate them. You would think they would need to conserve energy but obviously honeing their skills is more important.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

That and the fact those mice are very nutritious evidently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> That and the fact those mice are very nutritious evidently.


Maybe, but I think I will pass....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Very cool trail cam pics.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Some really nice photos on this web site: Cascade Wolverine Project

I'm tempted to send them some money. They operate on a shoestring.


----------



## hmmvbreaker

Mike1950 said:


> not very often that an introduced species works out well. And this is no exception.


Not just with predators either! The deer here in Missouri are becoming problematic. For various reasons. Not as bad as pike county in Illinois, though. They have to carry deer strike insurance on their cars.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

